# Продукты компании Kerio Technologies, Inc.: Новости



## Severnyj (5 Мар 2011)

*Kerio Control Firewall 7.11: брандмауэр для корпоративной сети*

Выпущена новая версия брандмауэра Kerio Control Firewall (ранее - Kerio WinRoute Firewall), который позиционируется как программа для использования в корпоративных сетях небольших организаций. Среди ее особенностей можно отметить гибкую настройку политик, поддержку технологий DSL, ISDN, кабельных, спутниковых, беспроводных и Dial-Up-соединений, мониторинг содержимого сетевого трафика, безопасное подключение к ресурсам корпоративной сети с любого удаленного компьютера с использованием любого веб-браузера и интернет-соединения.








В последней версии повышена производительность, исправлены ошибки.

Разработчик: Kerio Technologies
Распространяется: shareware
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 66 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (31 Авг 2011)

*Kerio Control 7.2 – брандмауэр с контролем трафика и мощной защитой от угроз*

Компания Kerio Technologies представила новую версию своего брандмауэра Kerio Control 7.2, относящегося к классу UTM (Unified Threat Management – Унифицированное управление угрозами). Этот продукт, доступный в виде аппаратного комплекса, виртуального устройства и программного пакета для платформы Windows, обеспечивает надежную защиту от сетевых угроз и полный контроль интернет-трафика для малых и средних организаций.







Брандмауэр Kerio Control 7.2 сильно облегчает довольно сложную задачу по конфигурированию и точной настройке параметров качества обслуживания (QoS – Quality of Service) и управлению пропускной способностью канала. Эти функции особенно важны в современных сетях с большими объемами разнородного трафика и активным использованием IP-телефонии.

С помощью Kerio Control 7.2 администраторы корпоративных сетей могут легко зарезервировать минимальную полосу пропускания для критически важных приложений, таких, как VoIP-телефония, web-конференции и эл. почта. В такой ситуации администраторы превращаются в настоящую «сетевую полицию» назначая приоритеты для важных пакетов данных. При этом менее приоритетные приложения, такие, как просмотр потоковых видеороликов, не смогут замедлить работу сети в целом. В исполнении компании Kerio механизм контроля качества обслуживания QoS стал простым и понятным инструментом – достаточно поставить или снять отметки в нескольких полях web-интерфейса, чтобы ограничить полосу пропускания или задать приоритет, причем ограничения можно накладывать не только по приложениям, но и по отдельным пользователям.

Среди новых возможностей Kerio Control 7.2 по защите сетей, анализу трафика и составлению отчетов по нагрузке на канал доступа в Интернет, создаваемой пользователями, можно выделить поддержку службы каталогов Apple Open Directory. Эта новая функция централизованного управления пользователями стала важным дополнением к реализованной ранее поддержке службы каталогов Microsoft Active Directory для сетей с Windows-серверами. Теперь IT-администраторы могут поддерживать единую базу данных о пользователях для своих сетей из компьютеров Mac, или сетей со смешанным присутствием Windows и Mac.

Новые средства для отслеживания сетевого трафика помогают детализировать работу каждого пользователя с ресурсами Интернета по типам трафика. Подобная информация помогает принять соответствующие меры, чтобы пользователи тратили свое время только на продуктивную работу в Интернете, не подвергая сеть организации никаким рискам.

Особое внимание в Kerio Control 7.2 уделено поддержке голосового трафика. Интернет-телефония по протоколу SIP/VoIP является одним из главных приоритетов для многих небольших предприятий, так что новая версия UTM-брандмауэра оптимизирована для работы с программной УАТС Kerio Operator 1.1. В стандартной конфигурации предусмотрено резервирование специальной полосы для надежного обслуживания голосовых соединений.

Приобрести брандмауэр Kerio Control 7.2 UTM можно в разных формах, включая отдельное устройство, программное устройство в виде ISO-образа для загрузочного диска, в виде виртуального устройства для платформ VMware и Parallels, или в виде приложения для платформы Windows Server.

Цена лицензии на систему Kerio Control составляет от 255 долл. США за пакет на 5 пользователей. Лицензия на каждого дополнительного пользователя сверх пакета стоит от $24 each. В комплект аппаратной реализации Kerio Control Box 1110 за 1’500 долл. входит лицензия на 20 пользователей, антивирусный шлюз Sophos и контент-фильтр Kerio Web Filter. Компания Kerio особо подчеркивает, что, в отличие от конкурирующих решений, в цену продукта входят VPN-клиенты для пользователей на платформах Windows, Linux и Mac.

Для испытания возможностей Kerio Control 7.2 можно загрузить пробную неограниченную копию на 30 дней.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (25 Апр 2012)

*Kerio Control Firewall v.7.3.1 - высококачественный пакет обеспечения сетевой безопаснос*

Разработчики из Kerio Technologies выпустили новую версию своего интегрированного пакета маршрутизации и обеспечения сетевой безопасности — Kerio Control Firewall (ранее Kerio WinRoute Firewall). В состав пакета входят программный маршрутизатор, брэндмауэр (файрвол), прокси-сервер, URL filter (позволяющий запретить посещение определенных Web-страниц) и т.д. Имеется русский интерфейс.







Теперь программа запускается на 64-битных ОС семейства Microsoft Windows, а также предоставляет новые возможности по ведению статистики и составлению отчетов о сетевой деятельности пользователя.

В прошлом году OEM-вендоры начали поставки большого количества серверных систем на базе 64-битных процессоров производства AMD и Intel, для работы с которыми требуются 64-битные версии операционных систем. Новая версия Kerio WinRoute Firewall может быть установлена и запущена на этих ОС, предоставляя администраторам больше возможностей в настройке программы.

Кроме того, в новой версии межсетевого экрана присутствует модуль StaR (Statistics and Reporting), который автоматически анализирует сетевые данные и переводит их в простой для восприятия формат графиков. Также модуль отображает данные об использованном трафике, выводит список посещенных веб-сайтов и позволяет вводить ограничения на использование Интернета (совместно с IBM Proventia Web Filter).

Kerio Control Firewall – это шлюзовый межсетевой экран, который обеспечивает общий доступ и защиту от внешних атак и вирусов, а также дает возможность ограничения доступа к вебсайтам, в зависимости от их содержания.

Kerio Control Firewall и Kerio VPN Client совместимы с Windows 2000/XP/2003 и Windows Vista. Встроенный SSL-VPN поддерживает Internet Explorer 6 и 7, Firefox 2 и Apple Safari 2.

В новой версии доработан VPN Client, улучшена работа с DNS-серверами, улучшена работа по протоколу IPv6, исправлено множество ошибок. Подробности можно прочитать тут.

Скачать пока можно только Kerio Control Firewall v.7.3.1 можно тут (Shareware):


Для Windows 32-bit (78,9 МБ)
 Для Windows 64-bit (79,0 МБ)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (26 Июл 2012)

*Kerio Operator 2.0 – интеграция IP-телефонии с CRM-системами*

Компания Kerio Technologies объявила о выпуске новой версии своего продукта Kerio Operator 2.0, который представляет собой одну из самых передовых программных учрежденческих АТС, построенных на IP-телефонии. Реализуемая с помощью этого продукта конвергенция между традиционной телефонией и сетями интернет-телефонии помогает заказчикам получать дополнительную отдачу от уже внедренных VoIP-систем.







Одно из достоинств пакета Kerio Operator 2.0 заключается в организации доступа к интерфейсу управления AMI (Asterisk Manager Interface). Этот открытый программный интерфейс API позволяет интегрировать сторонние приложения, такие, как системы управления взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM – Customer Relationship Management) и системы набора номера с ПК, с программной АТС Kerio Operator. Интеграция с CRM-системами означает, что специалисты по продажам смогут звонить своим клиентам прямо из окна своей CRM-системы, а их звонки будут автоматически фиксироваться внутри этой системы.

Учрежденческая IP-АТС Kerio Operator 2.0 доступна в виде отдельного программного комплекса на базе собственной защищенной операционной системы. Такой комплекс можно развертывать на собственном оборудовании заказчика. Кроме того, систему Kerio Operator можно приобрести в двух дополнительных аппаратно-программных конфигурациях: эти предложения рассчитаны на заказчиков, предпочитающих быстрое внедрение.

Сами разработчики дополнительно выделяют в пакете Kerio Operator 2.0 такие преимущества, как возможность постановки звонков «на парковку» (Call Parking). Эта функция позволяет абоненту в офисе поставить звонок на удержание с одного телефона, а потом продолжить прерванный разговор на другом аппарате. Кроме того, в версии Kerio Operator 2.0 реализованы расширенные функции для работы с расширениями (внутренними телефонами). Например, если один внутренний номер используется на служебном настольном аппарате и на смартфоне, Kerio Operator все равно может предоставить каждому устройству собственные параметры – они могут быть самостоятельными членами группы обзвона, очереди звонков, либо «команды быстрого перехвата звонков» (call pickup room).

Еще одна интересная особенность пакета Kerio Operator 2.0 заключается в режиме автоматического подключения абонентских устройств. Этот режим «подключи и работай» избавляет IT-службу предприятия от необходимости вручную настраивать каждый новый аппарат в корпоративной телефонной сети. Режим автонастройки с назначением номера и параметров приема/посылки вызовов поддерживается для множества популярных моделей IP-телефонов, включая изделия компаний Cisco, Linksys, Polycom, Snom и Yealink/Well. Наконец, разработчики Kerio Operator 2.0 особо гордятся полной совместимостью своего продукта с такими популярными на предприятиях разного масштаба CRM-системами, как Salesforce и SugarCRM – множество менеджеров по продажам во всем мире буквально живет в этих системах, а теперь они получают огромные дополнительные возможности для работы.

Цена лицензии на пакет Kerio Operator составляет фиксированную сумму в 30 долл. за одного пользователя. Аппаратное исполнение Kerio Operator Box 1210 стоит 900 долл., а его расширенная версия Kerio Operator Box 3210 – 1400 долл. Подробнее о возможностях программной IP-УАТС Kerio Operator 2.0 можно узнать на сайте производителя по адресу www.kerio.com/operator.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (1 Ноя 2012)

*Kerio Control 7.4: брандмауэр для корпоративной сети*

Выпущена обновленная версия брандмауэра Kerio Control, исправляющая ряд ошибок. Брандмауэр позиционируется как программа для использования в корпоративных сетях небольших организаций. Среди ее особенностей можно отметить гибкую настройку политик, поддержку технологий DSL, ISDN, кабельных, спутниковых, беспроводных и Dial-Up-соединений, мониторинг содержимого сетевого трафика, безопасное подключение к ресурсам корпоративной сети с любого удаленного компьютера с использованием любого веб-браузера и интернет-соединения.

В последней версии добавлена поддержка виртуальных локальных сетей (Virtual Local Area Networks - VLANs), появилась поддержка платформы Hyper-V, в Kerio Control Web Filter добавлена фильтрация трафика, идущего по протоколам HTTPS и embedded URL, обновлен модуль статистики.

Разработчик: Kerio Technologies
Распространяется: shareware
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 80 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Mila (13 Мар 2013)

*Kerio Control Firewall v.8.0.0 - высококачественный пакет обеспечения сетевой безопаснос*

Разработчики из Kerio Technologies выпустили новую версию своего интегрированного пакета маршрутизации и обеспечения сетевой безопасности — Kerio Control Firewall (ранее Kerio WinRoute Firewall). В состав пакета входят программный маршрутизатор, брэндмауэр (файрвол), прокси-сервер, URL filter (позволяющий запретить посещение определенных Web-страниц) и т.д. Имеется русский интерфейс.






Теперь программа запускается на 64-битных ОС семейства Microsoft Windows, а также предоставляет новые возможности по ведению статистики и составлению отчетов о сетевой деятельности пользователя. 

В прошлом году OEM-вендоры начали поставки большого количества серверных систем на базе 64-битных процессоров производства AMD и Intel, для работы с которыми требуются 64-битные версии операционных систем. Новая версия Kerio Control Firewall может быть установлена и запущена на этих ОС, предоставляя администраторам больше возможностей в настройке программы. 

Кроме того, в новой версии межсетевого экрана присутствует модуль StaR (Statistics and Reporting), который автоматически анализирует сетевые данные и переводит их в простой для восприятия формат графиков. Также модуль отображает данные об использованном трафике, выводит список посещенных веб-сайтов и позволяет вводить ограничения на использование Интернета (совместно с IBM Proventia Web Filter). 

Kerio Control Firewall – это шлюзовый межсетевой экран, который обеспечивает общий доступ и защиту от внешних атак и вирусов, а также дает возможность ограничения доступа к вебсайтам, в зависимости от их содержания. 

В новой версии добавлен IPsec VPN Server, добавлена поддержка туннельного доступа по IPsec VPN, добавлено хранилище цифровых сертификатов, улучшена работа по протоколу IPv6, улучшена работа по защищенным каналам (SSL и TLS, HTTPS), доработан модуль управления программой, убрана поддержка всех Windows-платформ, убран плагин для поддержки внешних антивирусов, SSL-ключ увеличен до 2048 байт, исправлены ошибки и т.д. Подробности можно прочитать здесь. 

Скачать Kerio Control Firewall v.8.0.0 можно тут (Shareware).



источник


----------

